# Formular: Select box farbig hinterlegt



## Nilman (11. April 2005)

hi!
ich möchte gerne, dass jedes option Feld mit der jeweiligen Namensfarbe hinterlegt ist. Das alle eine andere Farbe (z.b orange) haben, habe ich schon hinbekommen, aber jede Auswhlmöglichkeit soll aber eine andere haben .....

<select name='blubb' '>
<option>rot</option>
<option>grün</option>
<option>gelb</option>
<option>braun</option>
             </select>


könnt ihr mir tipps geben?
mfg


----------



## Gumbo (11. April 2005)

```
<select name="blubb">
	<option style="background-color:#ff0000">rot</option>
	<option style="background-color:#008000">grün</option>
	<option style="background-color:#ffff00">gelb</option>
	<option style="background-color:#a52a2a">braun</option>
</select>
```


----------



## Nilman (11. April 2005)

hmm kein wunder das es nicht gefunzt hat: Das geht irgendwie nur im IE aber ich benutze den Firefox .... 

Schade Schokolade ... trotzdem Danke!

mfg


EDIT: jetzt  doch alles überall ...


----------

